# Can't hook to neighbor's wifi



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

even with the password they provided. Computer connects to other networks fine. I've got the exact password (No Caps). connecting results in endless handshaking.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Might to at the very edge of the WiFi signal and going through too many walls etc.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've connected before. There was a change today. I think someone set the password for them and it's not exactly what they think. Since it's stored on their computer, all they have to do is press enter when they connect.

They don't know that the person who did the setup may have gotten it wrong since they don't have a problem connecting.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

When I set my password so nobody could just sit on he side of the road out of site and connect to my internet service, I choose my own 27 digit password. I believe that is now high enough at 64 bit safety net. LOL


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

ccrane company makes an awesome wifi stealer thingymahooey. I have never had to pay for internet. I always use the cafe or restaurant across town. Here it is http://www.ccrane.com/WiFi


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Just go over and reset the thing.

Or get Back Track 5 and you can hack the thing.

I was curious about the complex near us, they have wifi for the tenants.

I started up the packet capture program and let it run for less then a half hour then used another included program to extract the pass word.

Took less then 40 mins to do.

I have to say the password could of been guessed pretty easy ...lol

Are you sure your using the right security protocol? 

I have a older wifi card that I can not access certain routers because it does not support new security.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

hawgsquatch said:


> ccrane company makes an awesome wifi stealer thingymahooey. I have never had to pay for internet. I always use the cafe or restaurant across town. Here it is http://www.ccrane.com/WiFi


So which of these products/ antennas are you using? The library provides free internet, but I'm too far away to grab the signal, so I wouldn't be stealing.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> So which of these products/ antennas are you using? The library provides free internet, but I'm too far away to grab the signal, so I wouldn't be stealing.


The versa says it will extend the range 3 miles but when I was living on the top floor of a 4 story apt building it was more like 7 miles. for 50 bucks it was worth it. From my work I can pick up three Starbucks....my town only has two.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

hawgsquatch said:


> The versa says it will extend the range 3 miles but when I was living on the top floor of a 4 story apt building it was more like 7 miles. for 50 bucks it was worth it. From my work I can pick up three Starbucks....my town only has two.


Make sure the 3rd isn't a hacker account. We just had this topic on a training for work...hackers set up free wifii and name it something legit sounding.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> Just go over and reset the thing.
> 
> Or get Back Track 5 and you can hack the thing.
> 
> ...


Heck WEP can be cracked in about 30 seconds. WPA might take longer - use WPA2 and pick a password that is a minimum of 26 characters (mix of numbers and upper and lowercase letters) - good luck cracking that - even with backtrack. 

As for your neighbors - if they're letting you share their internet, there is a way to check the password on their computer. Just have them go to where it allows them to check which network they are connected to (usually just right of the clock on windows computers, i.e. like win 7), right click on their network name, select properties, then when properties shows up click show characters and the password is there.


----------



## Hamman (Sep 29, 2014)

If you have permission to use their WiFi - then the next logical step is for you to buy them a better router and buy yourself a better antenna.
You will have to have them install the router near a window with a exposure towards your place and you will need to install a antenna in a window with a exposure towards their place, and you cannot have anything between the two antenna's - such as buildings, trees, vehicles, bushes etc...

At the frequency that the router operates on, anything - even 4 inches in diameter can block your reception.. It most definitely won't go through steel reinforced concrete or insulation with foil face or aluminum siding.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Hamman said:


> At the frequency that the router operates on, anything - even 4 inches in diameter can block your reception.. It most definitely won't go through steel reinforced concrete or insulation with foil face or aluminum siding.


lets see now, won't go through aluminum siding should be close to a window. Hmmmm
Lets see now my router is 7 years old supplied by my phone company (Comtrend) nothing fancy at all.
I live in a old mobile home aluminum siding the router sits on top of the desk and to get the signal outside it must pass through cupboards filled will all sorts of things, and the siding on the mobile home.
And oh ya, I can Sit In My Car at the end of my driveway, Windows closed 150 feet away and watch videos being played on my iPad using only my WiFi Internet Connection.
And that is without ANY special boosting or anything at all to boost or gain signal strength. 
And I have sat out and watch my horses while in the barn 75 feet away while using my iPad also. Hmmmmm
And BTW I just did this car testing stuff just 10 minutes ago. LOL
And I turned out on my road and then and only then did I lose enough signal to stop the video I was playing, and that was playing until then while it sat on the front seat. Windows closed too. So not only was the WiFi signal getting through the siding on this MH, but also had to go Through the sides of the car and also the back of the seat filled with foam, and the shell of what car seats are made from. LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Darren said:


> even with the password they provided. Computer connects to other networks fine. I've got the exact password (No Caps). connecting results in endless handshaking.


Does it actually tell you it didn't pass authentication or do you just get a cannot connect message?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I never got a didn't pass authentication message. It turned out a relative changed the password. They don't have a problem with my access. Yesterday after a visit from the internet provider, the original password was back in use.


----------

